# MS Word: Trying to insert symbols in image



## donvv (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello,
I have inserted an image (a map) into Word 2007, and I would like to place dots on it. However, I find that I cannot use the Insert Symbol menu - the dots appear either below or above the map!
Could you please help and suggest the way to place the dots on the map?

Many thanks!
donvv


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi donvv,

If you want a dotted line, you could use one of the line autoshapes (Insert|Shape) and format it as a dashed line (via Drawing Tools|Format|Size|Colors and Lines). Similarly, if you want o overlay a single dot on the map, simply insert a small circle Autoshape, then size & colour it to suit.


----------



## donvv (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you very much Macropod! For now I wanted dots, but I will be needing dotted lines also Very helpful

Cheers
donvv


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Typically the issue revolves around trying to edit an image from within Word. I'd take the image to paint or any other image editing software you have, modify it there, then bring it in to Word.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Andy,

For what the OP wants, that's a lot of extra work for no real gain. With the method I suggested, the dots can be moved at will - you can't do that with a bitmap.


----------

